

Before Risk, before Dungeons and Dragons, there was Diplomacy - ff_
http://grantland.com/features/diplomacy-the-board-game-of-the-alpha-nerds/#

======
gcv
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7913183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7913183)

